# Natural Effective Treatment for IBS-C



## JimmyA (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi y'all. I am a 72 year old man whose IBS-C was as severe as the disease gets. It stemmed from an almost fatal giardiasis parasitic infection twelve (12) years ago. I will relate what happened to me and how I eventually discovered a method of recovery. This disease in its most severe form is life destroying and can be life threatening, so please take the time to read and consider the actions I have taken in my treatment. Obviously, what may work for one individual may not be effective for another. Therefore, experimentation with the methods I put forth will be necessary to achieve the maximum benefit.

I have used laxatives every day for twelve (12) years since I had an almost fatal giardiasis infection that sent me to

several hospitals, eventually winding up at the Mayo Clinic in Florida. I ended up with severe IBS-C.

One of my gastroenterologists finally put me on linzess 290 mcg. daily. For four months the linzess appeared to cure

the disease. This drug is not curative. It can relieve or reduce constipation and other symptoms of IBS-C for some.

However, for many this drug will suddenly completely stop working or lose its effectiveness. When this happens, as it did in my case after 4 months, it can result in you being in worse shape than when you started taking the drug, as then

no laxatives may work at all. Go on the linzess drug review websites and read all the patient statements that confirm this.

As one reviewer said, never take this drug daily because it will soon not work, and he was right.

After the linzess failed, 10 daily doses of miralax along with several stool softeners with stimulant laxatives could not

produce a bowel movement. And so what do most gastroenterologists recommend - more fiber, and for many of us

that could produce only one thing - NO not a bowel movement, but worse constipation and suffering, if that's possible.

The following are the five (5) methods I utilize daily to effectively treat IBS-C.

FIRST, remove ALL fiber (insoluble and soluble) from your diet. (See the study published by World Journal of Gastroenterology on 9/7/12). SECOND, begin juicing daily. There are several fruits, vegetables , herbs, condiments, etc. that are known to assist the entire digestive system and have natural qualities that stimulate peristalsis. E.G. pears, papaya, apples, spinach, parsley, ginger, turmeric, etc. Use the internet to find them and research each one. I use 17 in my daily drinks. THIRD, Daily vigorous walking is important, twice a day if possible, 1/2 to 1 hour each walk. This can stimulate peristalsis for some. FOURTH, Drinking a massive quantity of water and herb tea. I drink 1 1/2 gallons daily. This helps with peristalsis.

FIFTH, remove as much stress from your life as possible. The use of an SSRI or a benzodiazepine may be appropriate.

Using these methods, for the 1st time in 12 years, I am having daily spontaneous complete bowel movements without

the use of ANY laxatives or prescription drugs like linzess. Hope this helps some of you. Good Luck Jimmy


----------



## DeCic (Aug 9, 2017)

Jimmy, could you share what you juice and what seems to work best to 'stimulate peristalsis' as you mentioned?

I am also trying to reduce fiber, eat FODMAP as it causes too much bloating and pain. I am also considering an SSRI etc as I find my rectum never relaxes and only seems to tighten up. I also never get the urge or feeling to go anymore which is worrisome.

BTW, here is a site I have been reading by the author of Fiber Menace which seems to describe many of the things that we all go through - www.gutsense.org


----------



## Magster (Apr 6, 2016)

When I was blessed with IBS -C (has turned into D and that is worse) I used Swiss Kriss herbal remedy. It saved my life! Very very mild cramping. I took one a bedtime. Would go in the morning. I am 45 yrs female. Was totally normal as a kid and teen then at 20 hit with chronic C. Didnt know about Swiss Kriss until Dec 2014. It is a fantastic product for me. I never - ever allowed myself to use drugs for this. I tried diet and breathing. Lol. But Swiss Kriss was the winner.


----------



## JimmyA (Jul 30, 2017)

DeCic

I am sorry for the suffering you are enduring. I use the following vegetables, fruits, and herbs/condiments in my drink.

I drink a total of one and a half quarts of juice at one time every evening. I use papaya, kiwi fruit, spinach, red and green

apples, red and green pears, parsley, cilantro, nectarines or peaches, red, black, and green grapes, cucumber, celery,

strawberries, blueberries, oranges or tangerines, lemon, turmeric, ginger, and carrots. Everything used is organic if

available. Do not start out drinking as much as I do. Ensure that you have no allergy or negative reaction reaction to each and every ingredient you use. If you have any other medical problems, such as diabetes, the juicing may be inappropriate. In any case discuss what you intend to do with your gastroenterologist.

It has become apparent to me how complicated IBS-C and D can be. There can be a multitude of factors causing this disease in each individual, which is why I explained the genesis of my problems. Every person will also react in an

individual way to each curative measure and medication being utilized for treatment. Good Luck. Jimmy

Magster

I am also sorry for the suffering you are enduring.

As to which bowel, stomach, and intestinal malady is worse, IBS-C or D, they both can be life destroying and life threatening, depending on the severity of the malady. One person may be able to endure one form of bowel

disease and not the other. Discussions regarding which is worse are not productive. We need to recognize as a

community the incredible suffering we all have to endure, and share methodologies of attempted curative measures.

I am very happy for you that you have found a method for relief, and thank you for sharing it. Good Luck. Jimmy


----------



## JimmyA (Jul 30, 2017)

DeCic

I failed to answer the second part of your question. Without a doubt, in my individual circumstance, reduction of

stress stimulates peristalsis more than any other of the methods I employ. This is especially difficult to achieve.

I am still working, though not full time, and most jobs involve stress that has to be dealt with on a daily basis.

I exercise and do the walking which helps. I use a form of meditation. I also use religious prayer to God. I have

used different SSRI's in the past. I currently use none. Benzodiazapines have worked better for me in very small

daily doses. NEVER GIVE UP trying different methods to reduce the severity of your IBS-C or D. It took me ten years

to figure out how to alleviate my IBS-C, and it isn't perfect by any means. Jimmy


----------



## Magster (Apr 6, 2016)

Well said Jimi

You have offered excellent info! Of course I agree : discussions on what is worse whether we have D or C predominate IBS is not productive. I wasnt starting a discussion on that, just making a brief comment of my own personal opinion. 
I was saying- I personally preferred the C because I felt I could control the symptoms better. And I feel its eaiser to go than to go TOO MUCH.

Your right - everyones severity is different. And they only only scratching the surface of understanding how our gut works! In fact in 2017 they classified the membrane found in the gut (the mesentry) as its own organ. My GI admitted we really dont know much about the digestive system.

Ahhhhh - There were more respites of normalcy. Id like those back!

Its obvious you really had a bad time with the start of your ailment 12 yrs ago. Im sorry. 
People dont understand that we are limited. And it makes me feel bad not being as active as I want to be. Always turning down foods at get togethers. Being afraid of food. When I had C - it wasnt quite that bad. Now I need to be afraid to eat. When I absolutely love food! &#129320;

May you continue to find relief. Thats great that you walk! Stay active when you feel well.

May you be blessed with more GOOD days than bad &#128578;


----------



## JimmyA (Jul 30, 2017)

Hi y'all.

This is an update from my first post. IBS-C and D are obviously extraordinary complicated medical conditions

that can be cause by a multitude of factors. Unfortunately the medical profession, by and large, displays

virtual abject ignorance on treatment.

I have never suffered from IBS-D, only IBS-C, so I profess complete ignorance on D, and I am sorry I have

nothing to contribute for the terrible suffering you folks endure, except to say NEVER GIVE UP. Read all the

posts where people have expressed their own methods of cure and or treatment, and try and experiment

with each one of them.

Now to C. Since my first post I have suffered some fallbacks. My body reverted to complete constipation,

and I had to ingest massive amount of laxatives to get myself functioning again. Their is no cure for MY

situation, but there is management and treatment. It is obvious to me that the parasitic invasion of my

gastrointestinal system has permanently damaged many of the muscles and nerves that are necessary for

normal food digestion and elimination of waste. However, after 12 years of struggling with such enormous

pain and suffering that only sufferers of this disease can comprehend, I found a way to at least manage it most

of the time.

The doctors who treat this malady are basically clueless as to its total devastation of ones life. Many times,

and this has been unsaid in the blogs, I contemplated ending my existence, because I did't think I could

endure the suffering any longer, and my doctors actually told me there was nothing more they could do for me.

What a terrible mistake that would have been as I eventually found a way to get relief, and YOU can too.

NEVER, EVER, give up. Your IBS-C will probably have factors and causes that are singular to you.

Read all the posts and experiment with all the cures and treatments that the folks have said worked for them.

It is a time consuming and painful process, but I believe it is the only way to get relief, and you WILL SUCCEED.

I want to stress one fact. My relief first evidenced itself when I removed ALL fiber (Soluble and Insoluble) from

my diet. I did this after several readings of the 2012 study I referred to in my original post. That study is damn

near conclusive, and was a double blind conducted by the world's most prominent researchers in that field.

My doctors, completely unaware of those findings, are instructing me to take in more and more fiber, virtually

destroying me. Individuals with IBS-C, for a multitude of reasons, are not processing food properly, and

the action of peristalsis necessary to eliminate waste does not work. After you juice fruits and vegetables,

what is left is insoluble fiber, which has absolutely no nutritional value. It has the consistency of wet cement.

Use common sense, which doctors seem to be lacking. You put that into a person's system suffering from

IBS-C, and you are literally killing them. The study unequivocally proved this, and I did experiments on

myself with fiber which corroborated the results of the study 100%. You must read and assimilate the entire

treatise several times, and then experiment with it to verify how it affects your situation.

Eliminating all fiber alone did not provide all the treatment I need to function normally (at least one complete

bowel movement daily) and able to eat and digest food without severe pain and discomfort.

I use the juicing as stated prior, only reducing it to one full quart daily. I have introduced some jogging into the

walking and that has helped. I meditate and am currently using a very small dose of a benzodiazepine daily to assist in stress control, which is a factor that must be addresed with the treatment of this disease.

I am currently taking no other prescription drugs (linzess, lactulose, amitiza, and trulance) - done them all, Never Again. I am taking No other over the counter laxative at this time

My heart goes out to all of you , IBS-C and D. I wish I had a cure for us. But I truly believe each of us can

eventually find methods to ameliorate our pain and suffering to a manageable level. We have to do it ourselves,

as a community sharing information. The doctors do not have the answers. We can find them.

Best to Y'all. Jimmy


----------

